# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة الدينية > المكتبة الاسلامية >  القرآن الكريم ثلاثي الأبعاد

## الوسادة

*





 يمكنك التنقل من صفحة إلى صفحة بالإمساك بالصفحات بالفأرة

● يمكن أيضا التنقل باستخدام السهمين في أسفل البرنامج (1)

● يمكنك التحرك عن طريق Right Click + Drag أو عن طريق الأسهم في الكيبورد. كما يمكن استخدام زر الاتجاهات في أسفل البرنامج (2)

● يمكنك عمل Zoom باستخدام البكرة أو الزر رقم (3)

● يمكنك الدوران بالزاوية المريحة للعين عن طريق الزر رقم (4)

● يمكنك تحريك نافذة البرنامج بـ (5) أو تغيير حجمها بـ (6)

● يمكن أيضا التنقل عبر السور و الأجزاء عن طريق الزرارين (7) و (8) على الترتيب ثم استخدام الاتجاهات في الكيبورد

● للتنقل بين الصفحات سريعا يمكن استخدام الSlider رقم (9)

● يمكن جعل البرنامج دائما في المقدمة Always on top بالزر رقم (10) و ذلك للقراءة أثناء التصفح ..

● الذهاب لFull Screen يتم عن طريق زرار الMaximize



حمل البرنامج من هنا 



منقول للأمانة*

----------


## shams spring

*جزاكي الله كل خير ~.~الوسادة ~.~ 
 وفقت في هذا النقل الرائع للقرآن الكريم ... وهيك صار اسهل علينا نقرأ القرآن في الخارج ..)))
لك ودي الريحاني ..*

----------


## محمد العزام

في ميزان حسناتك 

جاري التحميل

----------


## &روان&

من اجمل المواضيع مواضيع القران
في ميزان حسناتك

تم

----------

